# Trixie or Wodent wheel



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

I am after 2 wheels, for our Syrians

Wodent Wheel Senior
11" diameter, 3.5" wide, 2.6" entry holes. Overall height 12-1/4"









Tx Small Animal Plastic Rodent Wheel 28cm 









Any advice between the 2 different makes would be appreciated, they both seem pretty similar, is the noise about the same when Hammy decides to go on a mad run

TIA


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought my first Trixie wheel this week as I thought the same as you and tbh so far the Trixie is standing up to the wodent wheel pretty well, you will need a huge cage though as they are tall, I think the wodent wheel maybe moves a little more freely but then the Trixie can be cage mounted where the ww has to be stand mounted so they both have their good points. Havent helped you make the decision at all have I.


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

You have

The size does not matter as Jasmines house is home made and now has glass doors in stead of the drawers










Lucy [who I think is actually a Louie now] will be getting a house built this week

I am thinking of the Trixe

Lucy will be in this next week, with out the TV of course, 103x46x50cm, just need to get the glass and modify it


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

jasmineismyhamster said:


> You have
> 
> The size does not matter as Jasmines house is home made and now has glass doors in stead of the drawers
> 
> ...


Sorry I have no experience with either of those wheel as I use the Karlie Wooden Bogie Wheel 20cm (sooo quiet)

But I have to say I love your setup it is awesome.


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

This is with the glass, got it cut wrong 










And the boy's house, to be modified soon to a more desert setting


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think youve said before that its your dad who makes the cages, I just wanted to say how talented he is, I wish I could think of the ideas never mind actually make cages like those.


----------



## jasmineismyhamster (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you, this is some ideas for the boys house


----------

